
I maintain several OSS projects you may be familiar with, and I’m burned out - collinmanderson
http://bitprophet.org/blog/2020/07/02/help-wanted/?2
======
collinmanderson
> Hi. My name’s Jeff, I maintain several OSS projects you may be familiar
> with, and I’m burned out.

> I lie awake at night, unable to sleep, crippled by guilt. During the day,
> it’s anxiety and fear that cripple instead, making the thought of facing the
> issue tracker unbearable.

~~~
zeveb
I no longer work in Python, otherwise I might volunteer to pitch in. But
that's not why I'm replying.

I am replying to say that if your projects are burning you out this badly,
then you really ought to step away fora bit. It's okay. You don't owe anyone
anything. You can return to them in the future, if you like.

